# BLCK Vapours Got a New Nicotine



## Richio (8/11/17)

*Available in 48mg/ml
*
- CLICK HERE FOR A SMOOTH HIT -​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

Oooh! Another high nic option and at a good price!

I see they emphasise smooth a lot @Richio ... Would this give a better TH over the nic salts?


----------



## Richio (8/11/17)

Hi @Stosta 

This will give you Throat Hit without the harshness. Unlike Salts where emphasis is placed on nicotine satisfaction rather than TH.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Oooh! Another high nic option and at a good price!
> 
> I see they emphasise smooth a lot @Richio ... Would this give a better TH over the nic salts?



I tested this product a couple of weeks back (48mg PG) and it is as smooth as silk...

I made it side by side with the Gold Nic Salts and the vape was virtually indistinguishable - a must have for any self respecting DIY'er!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (8/11/17)

Thank you @Rude Rudi


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @Stosta
> 
> This will give you Throat Hit without the harshness. Unlike Salts where emphasis is placed on nicotine satisfaction rather than TH.


Perfect!!!! Thanks @Richio !


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Congrats on the new nicotine @Richio !

But i dont understand
Surely throat hit = harshness

So how can it have 48mg and have lots of throat hit but be smooth as silk?
Am i missing something?


----------



## Slick (8/11/17)

My understanding is it gives a good nicotine hit,or chest hit,which satisfies the craving,but no harshness on the throat as with traditional nicotine.Most of my diy mixes have that harshness on the throat,which I hate so im hoping this new nic will change that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Slick said:


> My understanding is it gives a good nicotine hit,or chest hit,which satisfies the craving,but no harshness on the throat as with traditional nicotine.Most of my diy mixes have that harshness on the throat,which I hate so im hoping this new nic will change that



Ok thanks @Slick 
So along the lines of what I understand the nic salts do


----------



## Slick (8/11/17)

Dont take my word for it @Silver ,that's just my understanding,wait for the experts to fully explain

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (9/11/17)

Now this sounds like it's up my alley. Will give this a shot.


----------



## Mr. B (11/11/17)

Are you guys having a Blck Friday sale again this year? @Richio


----------



## Richio (13/11/17)

Hi @Mr. B 

We will be having Blck Friday specials. Keep an eye on this thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-vapour-blck-friday-specials.t44087/


----------

